
TSA to Check Passenger Temperatures at Airports Amid Coronavirus Concerns - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tsa-preparing-to-check-passenger-temperatures-11589579570
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/8JkAa](https://archive.vn/8JkAa)

